# Sad update on Mattingley accident



## Thistle (1 August 2010)

Jumpergirl kindly updated. I've started a new post so everyone can send get well vibes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi guys,

Just to update you all and clear a few things up ... the young girl who fell off at Little Mattingley yesterday is in a very bad way and on a life support machine. Prognosis as of this morning was not looking good. She has bleeding on the brain. 

The pony did not roll on her or even seem to touch her. He/she was led away and seemed to be unscathed. She was also NOT airlifted as she was too unstable to move from the ambulance. 

I'm sure I can say on behalf of everybody that we were all very saddened by the accident and our thoughts go to her family. Everyone at the event did a fantastic job to rally around and help.


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 August 2010)

That's very sad news.  Thoughts are with her and her family, with very best wishes for a full recovery. x


----------



## WellyBaggins (1 August 2010)

Get well soon, my thoughts are with all involved


----------



## V1NN (1 August 2010)

Oh no how terrible, i really hope the lassie pulls through and my thoughts go out to her family to..x


----------



## tiggs (1 August 2010)

How awful , wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## LizzieJ (1 August 2010)

Gosh, how awful  Massive vibes for her and her family xx


----------



## monkeybum13 (1 August 2010)

How horrible, hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sol (1 August 2010)

Best wishes to her for a full recovery and return to the saddle


----------



## Little_Miss_1 (1 August 2010)

Yes, super strong get well soon vibes.


----------



## TinselRider (1 August 2010)

How awful  my thoughts are with her and her family x


----------



## hollibobs (1 August 2010)

How very sad 

Life is so precious, Hope she gets well soon, sending vibes. x


----------



## OneInAMillion (1 August 2010)

Very sad news indeed  Vibes to her and her family.


----------



## elizabeth1 (1 August 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with the girl and her family tonight


----------



## langside (1 August 2010)

how awful my thoughts are with them


----------



## kerilli (1 August 2010)

Poor girl, huge vibes to her, and to her family & friends, sincerely hope she recovers.


----------



## Supertrooper (1 August 2010)

Thoughts and prayers with her and all her connections xx


----------



## titch (1 August 2010)

How awful     Best wishes to the young girl and her family, I really can't imagine what they must be going through


----------



## Saints_fan88 (1 August 2010)

A chilling reminder of how dangerous our sport is, at any level  
Sending the strongest vibes possible for a full recovery, all the best to all involved xx


----------



## skint1 (1 August 2010)

Tearing up a bit reading this, sending many good thoughts to the young lady and her connections.


----------



## Nic (1 August 2010)

Thoughts with her & her family.


----------



## MandyMoo (1 August 2010)

how awful   such sad news. I really wish her a full and speedy recovery (and return to saddle!) - my thoughts go out to her, her family and all involved.

get well soon!! xxxxx


----------



## pearcider (1 August 2010)

wishing the poor girl a speedy recovery x


----------



## teapot (1 August 2010)

Really hope she makes a swift good recovery. Thoughts to her and her family


----------



## Rosiefan (1 August 2010)

Very best wishes to her and her family and friends - my very best vibes are on their way.  ICUs are wonderful places so be hopeful. xx


----------



## paulineh (1 August 2010)

How sad.

Which hospital is she in.


----------



## jrch (1 August 2010)

thank you for the update. best wishes and hoping she'll pull through! xx


----------



## TGM (1 August 2010)

What a terrible time it must be for her family - I sincerely hope that she pulls through.


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (1 August 2010)

Oh no, how awful! 
((Get well vibes)) xxx


----------



## Shipley (1 August 2010)

How awful, wishing her a speedy recovery


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (1 August 2010)

That is so sad. Thoughts and prayers to the young rider and her family xx


----------



## Cazzah (1 August 2010)

A chilling reminder of how accidents can happen at any time  My thoughts are with her, her friends and family - hope she makes a full recovery. xxx


----------



## SillySausage (1 August 2010)

All my best wishes to the girl and her family xx


----------



## BronsonNutter (1 August 2010)

Oh god, that's terrible  I really hope she makes a good recovery.


----------



## alwaysbroke (1 August 2010)

So sorry to read this, thoughts are with the young girl and her family, wish her a speedy and full recovery x


----------



## superpony (1 August 2010)

Wishing her a speedy recovery. Thinking of her and her family. x


----------



## queenb (1 August 2010)

Sending hugs to the family and wishes of a speedy recovery to the poor girl. Also a huge well done to everyone who was helping to run Mattingley it was delt with in a calm and organised way.


----------



## *hic* (1 August 2010)

Oh heck. 

I'm praying that she's in a drug-induced coma to give her brain chance to recover. Wishing her a speedy recovery and sending best wishes to her family and friends.


----------



## Vickijay (1 August 2010)

Thats terrible news. My thoughts go to everyone envolved and heres hoping for a speedy recovery x


----------



## herewego (1 August 2010)

My prayers go out for the girl and family.


----------



## Maesfen (1 August 2010)

Horrible news, I feel for her family and friends.  Hopefully with youth on her side, she'll make a full recovery.


----------



## smac (1 August 2010)

I was there today helping and was told she is only 17. Poor girl my prayers are with her and family. xxx


----------



## Stormy123456 (1 August 2010)

Super Strong vibes for her and her family...


----------



## Wiz (1 August 2010)

Was also there and would like to wish her well to a full recovery and to her family and friends.  
Also thanks to the organisers and volunteers at Mattingly who managed things well and got things going again in a positive and cheerful manner.  A stark reminder that these accidents can happen in the least expected way - 2nd time this year I've been competing to have a freak what would usually be innocuous fall end in head injury, the other is well on way to good recovery so thoughts and prayers that this story also ends happily


----------



## MissSBird (1 August 2010)

I had hoped the rumours were exagerated as they'd been passed from person to person.

How horrible. Thoughts and prayers with her and her family.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 August 2010)

I really wish her all the best for a recovery and for her to be back in the saddle. It is a stark reminder about how dangerous the sport we love can be!!!


----------



## herewego (1 August 2010)

And we moan if we take a rail out show jumping, puts things into perspective dosent it?


----------



## Haniki (1 August 2010)

(((Healing vibes))) to the young girl and best wishes to her family.


----------



## Saf (1 August 2010)

The most horrid update how sad, hugs and healing vibes to all concerned xxx


----------



## Pidgeon (1 August 2010)

sending vibes and sympathy to the girl and her family, hope she makes a full recovery x


----------



## Santa_Claus (1 August 2010)

my thoughts are with the girl and her family xx


----------



## milz88 (1 August 2010)

Hope she makes a full recovery, what a terrible thing to go through.


----------



## alfirules (1 August 2010)

poor girl, sending my get well soon vibes to her, will be thinking of her and family.


----------



## RomanyMayday (1 August 2010)

((((Vibes))))
So sad to hear this, hope she gets well soon


----------



## Harriett (1 August 2010)

Really sorry to hear this, My thoughts are with her and her family, and wishing a full recovery


----------



## Vikki89 (1 August 2010)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery x


----------



## FlipFlop5 (1 August 2010)

How terrible, best wishes go out to her


----------



## spookypony (1 August 2010)

More wishes, for a complete and quick recovery.


----------



## Chestunutmare! (1 August 2010)

Everything crossed for her x


----------



## dozzie (1 August 2010)

The positive is she is still here. The ITU will be doing everything for her.

Thoughts are with her,  and her family and friends. They will be counting every hour at the moment. I really feel for them.


----------



## angelish (1 August 2010)

best wishes to her for a full recovery and thoughts for her family though such a terrible time
get well soon xx


----------



## Mike007 (1 August 2010)

My thoughts and prayers for her and her family.


----------



## FigJam (1 August 2010)

So sad to hear she's in such a bad way.  Thoughts and all the positive vibes possible with her and her family.  Hope she pulls through and makes a miracle recovery.


----------



## ihatework (1 August 2010)

How tragic, I really hope she pulls through this.


----------



## rotters13 (1 August 2010)

Oh dear.... thoughts to all involved.


----------



## Doris68 (1 August 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  I hope she soon makes a full recovery.
Poor girl.


----------



## Baggybreeches (1 August 2010)

Sorry to hear that, hopefully with youth on her side she can recover soon. Thoughts are with everybody concerned.


----------



## daveismycat (1 August 2010)

Just awful; poor thing, I hope she is a fighter and pulls through ok.


----------



## yeeharider (1 August 2010)

how awful my thoughts go out to her and her family best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## punk (2 August 2010)

How terrible for all concerned.  Every rider and family's nightmare, and a tragic accident that could have happened at home or anywhere - and am so glad that there was expert help on hand, at a well organised event.

Am thinking of you all, and praying for a happy outcome.  Keep strong.


----------



## AFlapjack (2 August 2010)

How terrible  my thoughts go out to her, her family & all involved.


----------



## aregona (2 August 2010)

my prayers are with her tonight hoping she pulls through and for a speedy recovery. the paramedic were fantastic yesterday, and the organisers did a great job. everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## millitiger (2 August 2010)

My thoughts are with her and her family- just shows it doesn't have to be a huge solid fence to cause such an awful accident.


----------



## simplyhunting (2 August 2010)

So sorry to hear this , thoughts to all involved and fingers crossed for full recovery.


----------



## Jo C (2 August 2010)

Sending best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Luci07 (2 August 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go to her and her family - and I hope her family aren't tearing themselves apart regretting that they let her go eventing - knowing how obessed I was at that age and how much I loved it, I would not have listened if my parents had told me I couldn't ride/compete.

 I really hope when I log back on its because there is a great post saying that this girl is out of danger and on the way to recovery.


----------



## hellspells (2 August 2010)

I hope she makes a speedy recovery.  My thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Booboos (2 August 2010)

Terrible news, best, best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Jane_Lou (2 August 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## hayley01 (2 August 2010)

Wishing her a very speedy recovery, my heart felt thoughts are with all her family and friends. Mattingley were amazing in the way they in the way they handled the situation.


----------



## TableDancer (2 August 2010)

Thought and prayers to her and her family - let's hope for better news soon x


----------



## Rana (2 August 2010)

Thank you for posting, Thistle, was wondering how she was.  Sending lots of positive thoughts to her and her family, for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nando (2 August 2010)

Thoughts & prayers to the young girl and her family, such sad news but hopefully age is on her side and she will pull through. x


----------



## now_loves_mares (2 August 2010)

What a terribly sad thing to have happened . Sending all the vibes I can pack in for a swift and complete recovery. Thoughts are with her family at this tough time. Get well soon x


----------



## Kenzo (2 August 2010)

Thoughts and prayers with her and all her family.


----------



## SW66 (2 August 2010)

Very sad news, thoughts go out to her & her family, x


----------



## jackiedunton (2 August 2010)

Such sad news.  I hope she starts to improve soon.


----------



## Faro (2 August 2010)

Thoughts to her and her family from me, too.


----------



## BeckyX (2 August 2010)

:O poor poor girl i hope she recovers fully and is able to continue in the saddle.


----------



## red marksman (2 August 2010)

Sending best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery from this awful accldent.


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 August 2010)

Sush sad news. Everything crossed for a complete recovery.


----------



## xLucyGx (2 August 2010)

Oh my, that poor girl!
I didn't see the accident but when i turned around from getting food I saw her lying on the floor and the horse walking away and people rushing to help. I didn't realise it was that serious! I really hope she makes a good and quick recovery! Sending prayers for her.


----------



## hayley01 (2 August 2010)

hayley01 said:



			Wishing her a very speedy recovery, my heart felt thoughts are with all her family and friends. Mattingley were amazing  in the way they handled the situation.
		
Click to expand...

Fight on.....


----------



## henryhorn (2 August 2010)

My thoughts are with her family, there but for luck go most of us.


----------



## TPO (2 August 2010)

Wishing her a full and speedy recovery.

Thoughts are with her friends and family x


----------



## doratheexplorer (2 August 2010)

Huge vibes and thoughts to all involved, seriously hoping that the young girl pulls through - she already sounds like a fighter xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (3 August 2010)

Lets hope she's on the mend. Thinking of her and her family.


----------



## mrussell (3 August 2010)

Cant stop thinking about this.  I hope no news is good news.  

Wishing her a very speedy recovery xx


----------



## Shrek-Eventing-SW (4 August 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=300700

Hope she will be okay.
Lets hope she has a quick recovery 
xx


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (4 August 2010)

Ah poor poor girl, i really hope she makes a super speedy recovery.  She sounds like a real little fighter, thinking of her and her family and sending lots of vibes xxx


----------



## Eventer96 (4 August 2010)

How awful. It does highlight how dangerous the sport is, even when showjumping. Life is oh so precious.

Sending massive vibes to Chloe and her family and hope to hear a positive update soon. Really hope she can pull through this. What a horrible situation to be in.


----------



## Cash (4 August 2010)

Oh that's awful, just seen this thread, massive vibes to her


----------



## dressage_diva (4 August 2010)

My thoughts are with Chloe and her family and all concerned. <<vibes>>


----------



## Cavblacks (4 August 2010)

My very best wishes go out to Chloe and her family. I pray for a full a speedy recovery, I really hope more than anything to read soon that she has pulled through


----------



## amandaco2 (4 August 2010)

how awful, hope shes ok


----------



## 4faults (4 August 2010)

That poor girl, my thoughts go to her family and lots of vibes to her, wishing a great recovery xx


----------



## shivpryke (5 August 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone involved. It is amazing the recovery people can make from these situations. Take rosie as ispiration! let's all pray she's one of the lucky ones. Does it make it seem more of a reality how accidents can happen. thinking of you all


----------



## Thistle (5 August 2010)

There is an update on the H&H news site


----------

